# Cottonseed?



## splitear8 (Nov 9, 2013)

When is the best time to start feeding cottonseed to whitetail deer and whatever else might like it?


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

now - end of rut deer are run down -


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Where can you get it, around houston?


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

in bulk it is pretty hard to find - Cape and Sons delivers.

Bagged should be at most feed stores


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Best time*



splitear8 said:


> When is the best time to start feeding cottonseed to whitetail deer and whatever else might like it?


Year round best to start now , what likes it everything :cheers: where are you to buy in bulk ?


----------



## Tylerhc (Mar 17, 2012)

Do you typically feed cotton seed with hull intact or just cotton seed hulls? They sell it at the feed store by me but it's cotton seed HULL. I put it in my Protein feeders last year and got raided by cows, i don't think the deer even got a chance to smell it.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

You want the whole thing. Seed and the hull. The seed has the protein and the hull has a lot of fiber. That fiber is good for the deer.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

splitear8 said:


> When is the best time to start feeding cottonseed to whitetail deer and whatever else might like it?


 I feed it year round.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Is it fed from spin feeders or free choice type feeders?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

aggieanglr said:


> Is it fed from spin feeders or free choice type feeders?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 >>Buffet<<, I don't think you'll have much luck in a spin cast


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

aggieanglr said:


> Is it fed from spin feeders or free choice type feeders?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Drive a 6' tee post 2' deep, make a 2' diameter ring out of small mesh wire, Hoof Stop V mesh works best and drop over the tee post fill to the top and pack it in.

John


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

you want free choice if at all possible - spinners limit the amount


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a couple pics.. The deer love it.. Brett


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Where can you buy in the Houston area plus 100 mi. Hopefully bagged


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Forgive me if I sound ignorant but it appears to look like small soft cotton balls. Is that essentially what it is? What happens when it gets wet? I am intrested in trying this as I've liked into it seems to be quite popular. The feed store I spoke with today had cottonseed meal and 80/20 mix. Meal was $17 for 50lb bag and she said that was the most popular for deer. What exactly would you ask for when wanting what I see in the picture?


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Never heard it sold in bag quantities but it might be out there, $250 a ton delivered was what it was in past..rain doesn't bother it at all.. Don't know where it's sold around Houston but call some cotton gins around area if you can find any. Might want to get on it pretty quick if that's the case they have it down to what day/time they process it..simple to put it out, really nothing too it..if you plan on not coming back to it to fill up I'd make it bigger the better, best to put it in area fenced off, cows will devour it..


----------



## bad bob (Oct 27, 2005)

Cottonseed talked about here is about the same size as a kernel of corn. It is a egg shaped black seed covered in white cotton fuzz. Only place I know to buy it is from a cotton gin and to my knowledge you can only buy in bulk. Usually delivered to my place with a dump truck. We use a skid steer loader to put it in a shipping container but it is very weather resistant. When we are ready to fill a feeder/cylinder, we use 5 gallon buckets. For me, it is easier than filling a corn feeder. For a cylinder the the size in the picture above would take 30 or 40 buckets. Hope this helps.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> Here is a couple pics.. The deer love it.. Brett
> View attachment 1035265
> View attachment 1035273


This is the ticket - it is how we do it and pretty simple - we have them all over our ranch


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Going back to the question of when to feed cotton-seed,I'd start right now to make sure the deer find it and get use to it,so that as soon as the bucks shed their antlers,they'll be loading up with nutrients the whole time they're growing new headgear.The bucks will get what they need for horns,and does with have what they need for nursing fawns.Being the tightwad I am,I'd probably lay off with cottonseed after the velvet is shed and the fawns are wiened, and go to corn until next Jan. unless we have a hard summer again.If you have a feeder pen,a bail of alfalfa or peanut hay is a hit with the deer,and turkeys just love to pick through peanut hay for peanuts,and it is way high in protein.Just thoughts from an old fart that don't know doodly squat.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a pic of one of our cotton seed feeders empty. We are using V-wire. I have tried a few different wires and this has worked and held up the best. Each feeder runs around 18.00. The V-wire is not super cheep by the roll but it holds together well. We start our cotton seed around the 1st of the year and keep it going threw September.. We feed protein year round. Once the deer get hooked on it it goes fast. You can buy it in bulk and 50lb bags. It used to be cheep but now is about the same price as protein..

Each one of these feeders holds 250-300 lbs of cottonseed. We use one post on the insides of the rolled wire so the deer can move the cage around and get to the cotton seed as the feeder gets low. As stated they must be penned with cattle or the will knock it out fast! We tie to wires from the T post to the cage. One at the top and one at the bottom.. Nothing fancy but really works well. Like Grayson said .... We have them everywhere also .. When we started feeding cottonseed here they were on it the first day. We are just getting around to filling ours now. Good luck, hope this helps. Brett


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you fellas, I appreciate y'all


----------



## splitear8 (Nov 9, 2013)

Mumme's in Hondo sells cottonseed in 50# bags.


----------

